# Whoops



## trotterdotpom

Four Wheel Drive falls off ferry. See:

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...d/news-story/4050c89069f84998edfd3d8a2c6eea66

Maybe they'll adopt a new SOP now ... lifting the ramp before sailing!

Am I the only person around who wants to kill these people who say "Oh my Gard" over and over again?

John T


----------



## rickles23

Hi,

If it helps there is a repair shop not too far away where they make fibreglass body replacements for most models of Four Wheel Drives.

Not too many tourists understand what sal****er does to a standard car.

Regards


----------



## signalman

"Oh my Gard" - the rallying cry for the RMT union in southern England.


----------



## tsell

Somethings not right about this story. I've travelled on all the barges to Straddie, Moreton and Fraser, including that particular barge, many times and never has any barge left the beach without the ramp being raised and this barge was reportedly a third of the way across! They are required to have the locking lugs in place before heading out, as the ramp is a protection for passengers as well as vehicles.
A crewman was watching as the vehicle began to move, so why was the ramp not raised even slightly at that point.
Maybe the enquiry will provide some answers, but only when they have raised the wagon.

Taff


----------



## ART6

tsell said:


> Somethings not right about this story. I've travelled on all the barges to Straddie, Moreton and Fraser, including that particular barge, many times and never has any barge left the beach without the ramp being raised and this barge was reportedly a third of the way across! They are required to have the locking lugs in place before heading out, as the ramp is a protection for passengers as well as vehicles.
> A crewman was watching as the vehicle began to move, so why was the ramp not raised even slightly at that point.
> Maybe the enquiry will provide some answers, but only when they have raised the wagon.
> 
> Taff


Also to the point, it is usually a good idea to apply the handbrake and leave the car in gear on boarding a ferry!


----------



## tsell

ART6 said:


> Also to the point, it is usually a good idea to apply the handbrake and leave the car in gear on boarding a ferry!


Certainly is, Art! There are a number of prominent signs warning drivers to do just that. I've noticed over the years when 4wheel driving in the company of other drivers, the habit of not using handbrakes except on hills. They tend to leave the car in gear and jump out. Many mechanics do that also, so it could be that, inexperience in what I believe to have been a rental vehicle, caused them to leave it in Neutral instead of Park or in a forward gear accidentally while ignoring the handbrake. Alternatively, there could be a body or two in the back!

Taff


----------



## Dartskipper

If the airbags had inflated it would have been OK, and if the vehicle has been treated with Waxoyl (there are other anti corrosion coatings available) it will survive its dip in the ocean.(==D)

Just watch out for adverts selling a 4WD with one not very careful owner.


----------



## trotterdotpom

tsell said:


> Somethings not right about this story. I've travelled on all the barges to Straddie, Moreton and Fraser, including that particular barge, many times and never has any barge left the beach without the ramp being raised and this barge was reportedly a third of the way across! They are required to have the locking lugs in place before heading out, as the ramp is a protection for passengers as well as vehicles.
> A crewman was watching as the vehicle began to move, so why was the ramp not raised even slightly at that point.
> Maybe the enquiry will provide some answers, but only when they have raised the wagon.
> 
> Taff


Yes, someone's going to be in the poo.

I haven't crossed on that ferry but I did help to build it ... well, I delivered the paint!

John T


----------



## spongebob

At least the helmsman made a quick turn to strarboard so he could watch it sink.

Bob


----------



## John Rogers

Looks like it was parked on the ramp and not the deck.


----------



## tsell

John Rogers said:


> Looks like it was parked on the ramp and not the deck.


It does, John, but they wouldn't have sailed if it had been, I think the video didn't start until it reached the ramp. Crew on deck direct each vehicle on and off. I can't understand why the skipper sailed with the ramp down, after all it's his responsibility. There are always lots of families with kids on these ferries, so I see it as gross negligence, as the enquiry is sure to find. I cannot see any mitigating factors for the happening.

Whatever reasons are put forward for this occurrence, there is no doubt that the skipper was in breach of the Marine Safety Act Transport Operations.

Taff


----------



## John Rogers

Keep your eyes open for a follow-up story Taff.


----------



## spongebob

They make blues like this up in far North Queensland . A few years ago a dive vessel took a crowd out to the Great Barrier Reef and after the diving exercises they failed to take a head count and left two people behind.

Bob


----------



## William Clark8

John Rogers said:


> Keep your eyes open for a follow-up story Taff.


What's the score on his Insurance?


----------



## tsell

spongebob said:


> They make blues like this up in far North Queensland . A few years ago a dive vessel took a crowd out to the Great Barrier Reef and after the diving exercises they failed to take a head count and left two people behind.
> 
> Bob


Bob, there's sadly been a number of such incidents where dive boats have left divers below, while sailing away from the dive site.
You could be referring to the Lonergan's who were left behind on Agincourt Reef in 1998 and not missed for two days! Both were lost and there was great controversy which sparked a film.
Ten years later another couple were left behind in similar cir***stances, fortunately saved by rescue services after the dive boat left them behind.
The latest was about six months ago when a diver spent six hours in the water. There have been others.
The problem, as I see it, is the head count. Without a proper system, it's easy to count a wet-suited diver in a group, twice, which could have happened in some of these cases.
We had a system where a tag board was used. Tags were numbered and were put around a diver's neck inside the wet-suit and the diver's name written on the tag board. When time was up, if a tag was missing five minutes after 'all aboard', two crew were sent below.
Head counts should have been banned years ago.

Taff


----------



## bill thompson

There are a couple of professional outfits operating in North Queensland.Unfortunately the majority are mickey mouse operations run by people with Kellogs Cornflake Certificates who have limited or no experience.


----------



## tsell

I couldn't agree more, Bill! The problem is tourists don't know if they are with a good crew or not - often until it's too late.

Taff


----------



## nick olass

spongebob said:


> They make blues like this up in far North Queensland . A few years ago a dive vessel took a crowd out to the Great Barrier Reef and after the diving exercises they failed to take a head count and left two people behind.
> 
> Bob


I'm not going there on my holidays then Bob.....(Jester)


----------



## trotterdotpom

#18 . It doesn't help that you have to wear a suit of armour because of the jellyfish either, Nick.

John T


----------



## tsell

That's rubbish, John. Two pairs of pantyhose - one on the bottom and one on top with a hole in the crutch for your head should do the trick!!''
That's what they wear in Nth. Qld.

Taff


----------



## trotterdotpom

tsell said:


> That's rubbish, John. Two pairs of pantyhose - one on the bottom and one on top with a hole in the crutch for your head should do the trick!!''
> That's what they wear in Nth. Qld.
> 
> Taff


Do they have to be washed first?

John T


----------



## tsell

trotterdotpom said:


> Do they have to be washed first?
> 
> John T


Not if you're going fishing!

Taff


----------



## bill thompson

http://www.news.com.au/national/bre...d/news-story/c319f036ce25d185dbc79ef8991d57fe

I read an account some years ago that one victim was in so much excruciating agony that he was given a general anesthetic.Even under the anesthetic he was still screaming.


----------



## TommyRob

I know it shouldn't happen but is it possible because of its height the loose vehicle caused the ramp to lower?


----------



## spongebob

tsell said:


> That's rubbish, John. Two pairs of pantyhose - one on the bottom and one on top with a hole in the crutch for your head should do the trick!!''
> That's what they wear in Nth. Qld.
> 
> Taff


Taff
On Cairns beaches they have emergency stations with bottles of vinegar to pour on any jelly fish attached to the swimmers skin . They don't like the taste and drop off. They might have the same objection to some panty hose.
Would vinegar soaked panty hose be the ultimate protection?

Bob


----------



## tsell

Bill:
John:
Bob:

Some good advice when swimming in North Qld waters in jellyfish season...

http://lifehacker.com/5560147/use-pantyhose-to-protect-yourself-from-jellyfish-stings

... and some good advice on 'stocking' up before you go...

https://www.fantasylingerie.com.au/hosiery/pantyhose/?aid=2854&gclid=CIzPqfv9ptECFQoQvQod-S4PZA

Cheers, guys! xxx

Taff


----------



## Mad Landsman

The acid in the vinegar inhibits the stinging cells from their reflex discharge action - With some jellyfish, including box-jellyfish. 
Vinegar used to be suggested for treatment but it is not effective, heating the affected area is best.


----------



## tsell

TommyRob said:


> I know it shouldn't happen but is it possible because of its height the loose vehicle caused the ramp to lower?


Can't happen Tommy - or at least it shouldn't unless some idiot didn't do his job in setting the locking lugs to prevent that happening. Also, I don't think it would cause the lifting gear to reverse - or once again, it shouldn't.

A close look at one picture taken soon after the waggon hits the water appears to show the ramp is raised slightly above the horizontal. If this is so, how could it have just freewheeled uphill?

Cheers

Taff


----------



## spongebob

Taff, it has just come to mind that the kids in Cairns got stinger suits for Christmas, fine , body hugging , close woven mesh like panty hose

Bob


----------



## tsell

I'll bet some of the women would look great in those body hugging suits, Bob. 'Some', I said!

Taff


----------



## bill thompson

Anywhere north of Yepoon was considered to be a no go area for swimming in the stinger season.Now with climate change and the oceans warming they are as far south as Fraser Island and spreading.

The whole area from Byron Bay north is a tourist mecca for all water related recreational activities.There will be massive negative financial consequences if these critters become endemic to this water wonderland.

We can expect plenty of denial from the vested interests.The fallout could be a calamity for all sectors of that community dependent on tourism.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Mad Landsman said:


> The acid in the vinegar inhibits the stinging cells from their reflex discharge action - With some jellyfish, including box-jellyfish.
> Vinegar used to be suggested for treatment but it is not effective, heating the affected area is best.


The experts still recommend vinegar - at Port Douglas they hang bottles of it at strategic places along the beach.

Plan A is stay out of the water during the season - the only way I'm getting near an Irukandji Jellyfish is at the Sushi Train down the road.

John T

PS The difference between an Irukandji and a crocodile is like the difference between a 69 and a king hit - with 69 you can see the c*** coming.


----------



## Mad Landsman

John,
There are not too many nasty Jellyfish on this side of the planet and it is many years since I was a 1st Aid trainer, but as I understood it;
The Vinegar is used to stop any stinging cells from releasing venom. 
Do not rub, not not apply any alcohol. 
Dry the area using tal*** powder, this causes the stinging cells to congeal, apparently. 
Better still use meat tenderiser powder containing the enzyme papain, which my book tells me will inactivate the venom. 

Couple of asides: 
Jellyfish are not fish. 
Papain, if ingested, will interfere with tests for presence of cannabis. 

Malcolm.


----------



## Farmer John

trotterdotpom said:


> The difference between an Irukandji and a crocodile is like the difference between a 69 and a king hit - with 69 you can see the c*** coming.


I say, you chaps have an awfully robust vernacular.


----------



## frangio

ART6 said:


> Also to the point, it is usually a good idea to apply the handbrake and leave the car in gear on boarding a ferry!


It used to be that you were advised to leave petrol cars in gear with the handbrake on but to only use the handbrake on diesels. This was because a diesel left in gear could theoretically, if nudged or jolted, fire up and drive off.

Modern diesels have electronic controls so this might not be applicable to them.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Mad Landsman said:


> John,
> There are not too many nasty Jellyfish on this side of the planet and it is many years since I was a 1st Aid trainer, but as I understood it;
> The Vinegar is used to stop any stinging cells from releasing venom.
> Do not rub, not not apply any alcohol.
> Dry the area using tal*** powder, this causes the stinging cells to congeal, apparently.
> Better still use meat tenderiser powder containing the enzyme papain, which my book tells me will inactivate the venom.
> 
> Couple of asides:
> Jellyfish are not fish.
> Papain, if ingested, will interfere with tests for presence of cannabis.
> 
> Malcolm.


You could be right, probably are, but the lifesavers here continue to use vinegar as far as I know.

Thanks for the info about jellyfish - they're not fish but you can eat them and they're so prolific round parts of Japan, they're taking over the sea. I read somewhere that eventually they'll be the only thing left and the prawn cocktail will become a distant memory.

Thanks for the info about Papain too. Had to look it up but from now on I'll never smoke dope in the car without a pawpaw beside me.

John T


----------



## billyboy

frangio said:


> It used to be that you were advised to leave petrol cars in gear with the handbrake on but to only use the handbrake on diesels. This was because a diesel left in gear could theoretically, if nudged or jolted, fire up and drive off.
> 
> Modern diesels have electronic controls so this might not be applicable to them.


A guy with a diesel van filled up with diesel and went inside to pay. A reversing truck gave his van a nudge and it fired up and went into the showroom through a window.


----------



## Kaiser Bill

spongebob said:


> Taff
> On Cairns beaches they have emergency stations with bottles of vinegar to pour on any jelly fish attached to the swimmers skin . They don't like the taste and drop off. They might have the same objection to some panty hose.
> Would vinegar soaked panty hose be the ultimate protection?
> 
> Bob


 Bob, I don't know about ultimate protection but, vinegar soaked used panty hose could be an epicures taste delight. [=P]


----------



## trotterdotpom

Kaiser Bill said:


> Bob, I don't know about ultimate protection but, vinegar soaked used panty hose could be an epicures taste delight. [=P]


Sounds good Bill, I expect they use that Ballsack Vinegar ... or whatever it's called. I don't think I'd buy those pantyhose from a testosterone infested surf lifesaver but I wouldn't mind it if they dragged me out of the tide. They do a great job.

John T


----------

